

Show HN: UpWord Notes SXSW – Find and share notes from SXSW talks - dlau
http://sxsw.upwordnotes.com/

======
dlau
This is going to be my first time at SXSW, and my brother and I wanted to get
as much knowledge and ideas from the conference as possible. The site is a bit
sparse in notes right now, of course, since the conference doesn't start for
another day or two. But, we would love it if other SXSW attendees want to help
spread the wealth by sharing their notes. Just go here if you want to learn
more: [http://upword-
notes.tumblr.com/post/78600992601/shareyoursxs...](http://upword-
notes.tumblr.com/post/78600992601/shareyoursxswnotes)

